# Stove Bright High Heat experience



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Client will most likely want to change color within the Stove Bright color choices. Never painted a gas fed oven before, done some research, haven't seen a thread (did I miss it?)and wondered if anyone has ever applied it...does it play nice? Anything out of the ordinary?
Figured a thorough sand and deglosser as prep alongwith tenting/proper covering of surrounding area. I am choosing their rattle can product.
Thx


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting project. Look forward to following this thread. Hope it goes well.
Post pics!

*I don't know much about potbelly stoves, but isn't that porcelain, or some kind of enamel over cast iron. Let us know what you use and how it goes.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

I sanded a spot with 100 grit and it powdered well....I thought might be porcelain too and was hesitant for sure..
I will document


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've only once used a high heat paint, and it wasn't Stove Bright and it was basically a DIY thing. (Painted a woodstove pipe in a rental I was in - and it was a rattle can).

All I can say is to make sure to read the directions (because I didn't 🤪). The first time I lit that thing up, the initial off-gassing was insane. I was trying to actually heat the house but with all of the windows open after that it was hard! So anyway, just make sure you know how to "break it in."


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you painting the white or the black? It appears to be in decent shape. Why are you painting?


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you painting the white or the black? It appears to be in decent shape. Why are you painting?
> 
> Area where pipe meets stove has failed plus aesthetics. The walls are changing color and in person, the stove color is a creamy, buttery color (too yellow) for the room.


----------

